
Google’s 46-camera ‘light field videos’ let you change perspective - boulos
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/23/googles-46-camera-light-field-videos-let-you-change-perspective-and-peek-around-corners/
======
hatsunearu
This is incredible! I love how they went ahead and did work on not just
compressing it, and also making it such that it is easily renderable on
commodity platforms (basically making explicit geo and atlased textures, kind
of like a regular game render)

~~~
rasz
Next step could be recognizing and generalizing shapes (human, car, house),
deformation/movement models (rigging, inverse kinematics) and decompositing
textures into layers (skin, clothes). You would keep common
shape/movement/texture atlas in the base codec. As you wrote, the process of
recording as a reverse game engine.

